# what do you guys do during the daytime?



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 29, 2012)

seems like many of you guys, like me, have the ability to stay logged in during the day and submit/reply to threads on this forum.    what is it that you do that allows you to stay logged in?    (I'm assuming you are not connected with smart phones 

I'm a network geek....so I sit at a computer most of the day.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 29, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> seems like many of you guys, like me, have the ability to stay logged in during the day and submit/reply to threads on this forum.    what is it that you do that allows you to stay logged in?    (I'm assuming you are not connected with smart phones
> 
> I'm a network geek....so I sit at a computer most of the day.



Self employed carpenter.  It's slow....


----------



## Four (Nov 29, 2012)

software engineer


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 29, 2012)

I install telephone equipment for service providers such as AT&T and Windstream.

Posted with my company provided IPhone.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2012)

I deal with people's taxes.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I deal with people's taxes.



sorry about that.   lol


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 29, 2012)

About ten minutes a day is about right for me, usually as soon as I get home, before I take my boots off, and then after dinner when I get bored


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm a network guy too.....sit at a desk logged in all day usually.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> sorry about that.   lol



Tell me about it!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm unemployed........ haha jk kinda, I get on in school sometimes. Where's my free Obama money??


----------



## RossVegas (Nov 29, 2012)

Self-Employed Computer Technician.  I drive back and forth accross town going to business' and homes.  Install,maintain,repair computers,networks, and phone systems.  I stay connected via my iphone.


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 30, 2012)

Southern baptist preacher. I only save lives on Wednesday nights and Sunday mornings.  Joking. Smart phone.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 30, 2012)

I manage a call center.. I don't really have to do anything unless it's sit in a meeting...


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 30, 2012)

TripleXBullies said:


> I manage a call center.. I don't really have to do anything unless it's sit in a meeting...



You're in India??????????????????


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't see us going for that any time soon...


----------



## Oconostota (Nov 30, 2012)

I am woefully underemployed.  Kinda hard to stay at work when my company generally gives me 13-18 hours/week.  Easy to get on the PC quite frequently, that way.


----------

